# Starting out



## walra107 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, as a brief discalimer, I am new to the site, and I have searched for a forum topic but just cannot come up with solid findings for some advice...

For starters, I am shipping to MCRD PI in a few months as a potential Recon "Hopeful"...I am by no means looking past Boot Camp in regards to my question which will follow. My main focus is Boot Camp first then if I graduate, SOI, then down the road after that BRC...But it doesn't hurt to prepare early right?

I was just wondering if there is any advice anybody wants to shoot out to a potential future BRC Candidate in regards to Physical and Mental preparedness. I am busting m A$$ now and following the Basic Recon Short and Long card workouts as well as running. If anyone is willing to give a few pointers it would be much appreciated. If I am overstepping my bounds please let me know and I will shut up!

Thanks!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 20, 2012)

You might check out the Mentor Program if you haven't already.  Tab up at the top beside "Forums".


----------



## 25&5 (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you been to their website? http://www.marines.mil/unit/tecom/soiwest/Pages/AITBn/ReconnaissanceTrainingCompany.aspx  They have a prep guide at the bottom.


----------



## walra107 (Sep 20, 2012)

25&5 said:


> Have you been to their website? http://www.marines.mil/unit/tecom/soiwest/Pages/AITBn/ReconnaissanceTrainingCompany.aspx They have a prep guide at the bottom.


 
Yes I have been there, it's where I got the short and long cards for workouts, it was very helpful.'

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2012)

The physical part of any Assessment/Qualification Course is the easy part.  Follow the guidelines given.

As for the mental/emotional/spiritual parts...  you either have them or you don't, nobody can give them to you or give you a secret to finding them...  Those are the truest measures of what sets SOF people apart from everybody else, it's what makes them the 1% of the 1%...

I've seen mega killer triathalon studmuffins VW or go nonselect because they couldn't cope from the 'inner strength' standpoint.  I've also seen marginally out of shape people go all the way...  because they had what they needed in their hearts and minds.

Make sure that you really need to be SOF ...  yeah, need is the right word...  if it's just want, it'll never be right for you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 21, 2012)

Make sure you keep your mind focused on boot camp right now.  Organized PT is a very small part of basic.  Getting thrashed because you forgot one of your general orders or called your DI by the wrong rank is where you're going to spend the majority of your time if your mind is on BRC at this point.  Get your PT in.  If you're in BRC shape then you'll have no problem with boot camp PT sessions.  But get your focused on boot camp beforehand: Know your rank structure, general orders, rifleman's creed, and basic dumb shit like how to make a head call.  Your recruiter can (and should) help you on all this stuff.


----------



## is friday (Sep 21, 2012)

Recon Contracts in particular tend to flush out because either: 1.) They have no clue as to what they're getting into before they enlist 2.) Get demotivated during Recruiting Training/SOI 3.) Do not prepare as they should 4.) Realize how much the pool sucks.

Get your head right. Try to develop yourself into an organized team player that works hard if you do not have these qualities. Keep focusing on the 25mm target as you say you are.

Periphery advice: Try to get your contract switched over from Recon to 0311. Unless you get tagged for Security Forces or LAV then you will have the option to volunteer for Recon at SOI. When Recon Contracts DOR from either MART, BRC, or become too injured to continue they are shipped out to "wherever the Marine Corps needs you". Therefore: You might become a cook, admin, comm, etc. If you are a volunteer as a 0311 contract you will go back to the fleet as an infantry rifleman.

03xx PROs: Volunteer for Recon, still go to MART, still infantry if you DOR/break.
03xx CONs: You might get randomly selected for LAV during SOI. This is unlikely if you get to see the Recon Gunny who comes to talk to SOI students every Friday first. He'll put you on a list and then you'll be safe.

0321 PROs: Bonus, I guess?
0321 CONs: You have no idea on what mindset you will be at after Boot/SOI so you might end up screwing yourself.

p.s. This is, of course, not God's Truth, just my observations of how things roll around here. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## 25&5 (Sep 21, 2012)

Those who DO leave MART to go to BRC usually make it through their first time.  Reason #4 is a big one for attrition.

MARADMIN 569/11: "ALL UH VOLUNTEERS WHO HAVE AN AFADBD OF 1 OCT 2010 TO 30 SEP 2012 WHO ARE ACCEPTED TO BRC, WILL COMPLETE A *NEW HZ SOU UPON GRADUATION OF THE BRC CLASS THAT THE MARINE IS ATTENDING*.  ONCE THAT HZ SOU IS COMPLETED AND SIGNED BY THE MARINE, IT WILL BE FORWARDED TO MMEA-82 CMC.  IMMEDIATELY FOLLOWING GRADUATION AND ASSIGNMENT OF PMOS 0321, MMEA-82 WILL ADD THE HZ EB PEF AS WELL AS CHANGE THE OBLIGATED ACTIVE SERVICE FROM FOUR TO FIVE YEARS OF SERVICE WITHIN MCTFS.  ONCE THE PROPER MCTFS ENTRIES HAVE BEEN POSTED, MMEA-82 WILL FORWARD THE SOUS TO MPP-20, WHICH WILL HAVE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF PROCESSING THE *4,000.00 PAYMENT* WITH DFAS." 

(All caps due to copy and paste from .mil maradmin, I am not "yelling")


----------



## walra107 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the tips and advice. I really appreciate the guidance from everybody here. I am extremely motivated to begin recruit training. It is very tough to not get excited about Recon training as well, but, as you all have stated, my mind is number one locked on Boot Camp right now. Much appreciated!


----------

